# How would you do this?



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Hippie said:


> Customer wanted to re use this original 1911 fixture, it wasn't made to be used with a box, and the base is less than 3" square. I rewired it and attached it to a blank cover with matching brass screws. Cover is getting painted so hopefully it will look better when all done.
> 
> Ps. I know its not ul listed


Not bad looking. You could have used a small medallion but it still looks good sir. Nice thinking!


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Not bad looking. You could have used a small medallion but it still looks good sir. Nice thinking!


I wanted to use a medallion but all i could find were ones with a big hole in the middle, the base on the fixture wouldnt cover it


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Hippie said:


> I wanted to use a medallion but all i could find were ones with a big hole in the middle, the base on the fixture wouldnt cover it


Oh lol. I've only used the ones from accent lighting. You have to cut your own damn holes. I like how you fixed it up though!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> Oh lol. I've only used the ones from accent lighting. You have to cut your own damn holes. I like how you fixed it up though!


I like it, its a really neat fixture. I cleaned it up with some windex and brasso and it really looks cool. There was another one like it but sadly the glass was gone


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Hippie said:


> I like it, its a really neat fixture. I cleaned it up with some windex and brasso and it really looks cool. There was another one like it but sadly the glass was gone


How long did it take to build all up?


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

3D Electric said:


> How long did it take to build all up?



45 minutes to clean assemble and install. Most of that was cleaning


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice, not many people will clean that thoroughly


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

How did this fixture attach to the ceiling before ? And were they free aired spliced? 
I would have done the same thing but might have tried a metal decorative cover because they are thin.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Customer wanted to re use this original 1911 fixture, it wasn't made to be used with a box, and the base is less than 3" square. I rewired it and attached it to a blank cover with matching brass screws. Cover is getting painted so hopefully it will look better when all done.
> 
> Ps. I know its not ul listed


 There's a firm that refurbishes early last century lighting fixtures in Milwaukee. I'm sure they don't worry about U/L listing.


----------

